# hgh reconstitute



## gkn525 (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys,has anybody ever reconstituted their hgh with veterinary B12 insted of human grade? I've read they r basically the same only,vet labs aren't supervised by fda ?


----------



## srd1 (May 19, 2017)

B12?? I've always reconstituted my HGH with bacteriostatic water. Have however used vet grade B12 by itself with absolutely no issues whatsoever.


----------



## gkn525 (May 20, 2017)

Ive read lately about guys reconst their gh with b12 i have bac water aswell just curious if anyone here has tried it


----------



## ASHOP (May 20, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Ive read lately about guys reconst their gh with b12 i have bac water aswell just curious if anyone here has tried it



Never heard of using B12 to reconstitute my HGH. Use Bac water or sterile water.


----------

